# Where to position fans in a 9200?



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello guys! My name is lazybone and I'm currently trying to buy new parts for my computer. First is that, I'm going to buy a video card, Evga 896 gtx 260 and I heard it is very hot at times. So I want to put fans in different positions to get the wind going. I'm deciding : [ http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm67/honshoku/hahaha.jpg I hope the words are clear there. The three spots are, one at hard drive, below the processor and the one at the back behind the computer. Is those places correct for putting fans in there? Also I have two questions. How to make a fan an exhaust or a intake?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The general rule of thumb for fans is,
front intake
side intake
rear exhaust
top exhaust
The idea is to have a steady flow into, through, and out the case. Fans blolwing in opposite directions can cause "dead spots" allowing heat to build up. 
Most fans have an arrow to show airflow direction, can be hard to see sometimes though.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

ohhhs I see but how I make the fan intake or exhaust?


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

actualy side panels should be exaust due to the fact that warm air rises now think of this you turn the pc sideways and lay it on its side now the mobo is straight up now heat rises? well that side panel fan will suck the air out of the case more effeciently and it stops the blockage of proper airflow due to cold at the bottom it goes up and gets sucked out insted of it being blown around and Pci slot blowers seriously help the hot airflow out of the case and a 9800gt which runs very hot is very benifited from a pci slot blower approx 15C cooler it gets if one is ran under it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would wholeheartedly disagree with your statement Adrainparke2002. A Side air fan should push air inside as most front fans won't have enough pwoer to push air directly on the the cards. Most of the time the side air vent is positioned high enough so it just hits the top of the highest card (usually a graphics card. The air gets hot as it directly hits the motherboard cooling which can get sucked out above if you have a Antec 900 case like me. 

The main thing a side air vent does is blow air on the motherboard greatly cooling it. The side air vent would have to be positioned at the top of the case to really have direct impact on heat.

I customized my GTX 260 so that the fan inside it blows at 60% at default, and lowered the temps limits so the fan increases at a lower temp. You can use Rivatuner to customize the fan on the graphics card if you want.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163

The GTX 260 is really cool on idle since the clocks on it auto downclock when not in a 3d program. On 60% with my case I get these temps with an ambient room temp of around 20C.









So I have 5 case fans and anotther 3 fans for my PSU (140mm), CPU (120mm) and my GTX 260 ( don't know the fan size)

My case fans are as follows 
2 x 120mm front fans (tri speed on medium) intake
1 x 120mm side fan (one speed) intake
1 x 120m rear fan (tri-speed on medium) exhaust
1 x 200mm top fan (tri-speed on high) exhaust


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The fan mounts either way if there is no arrow simply turn it around.
With a Dell propriety design case and BTX motherboard you have to use the stock Dell shrouds and ducts, you may be able to sneak one in the front to blow across the hard drive but those cases are awful tight to add fans in.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

On a mid size case, hp, I cut an exhaust fan in on the top as a blow hole. The case is too tight, 2 roms and a new supply. I needed more wind.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

actualy side panel exaust works better then being blown on the mobo it sucks out better. and i can prove it if u want.

anyways if you want it cool you have to experiment with the placement of the fans intake and exaust always follow that rule but if u do run into problems like i have before.


and the whole case is filled with hot air as soon as its pushed from the fan it instantly gets turned into heat insted of it being blown on the mobo and turn into heat that is only if the case is actualy warm so i honestly do agree with your statement some mc ninjaguy

anyways you can do the placement fans as stated above but get a pci slot blower for your video card and system together bealive me it will cool it down greatly if you like stable video play.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Alrights I get what you guys are saying now =]. So in order to get exhaust or intake fans, you simply turn the fans around. And I have another question. In Dimension 9200, the things in there are all tight and there isnt much space. If I wouldve take the processor fan out, the big black one and add a small one, would that cause a problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that would cause a problem the CPU duct system on that model works pretty good I would leave it alone, add a fan to the grille area in back to exhaust air.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

so have you been able to get anything cool?


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I didn't put any fan on the sides thought cause I have no room. I put the fans on the back and the front. Wrench97, what you mean grille area? and Adrianparke2002 I got the back cooling exhausting and the front intaking. uhm I got a question. If you want a hole on your computer for the fans,what you use to cut it open?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you would use a dremel drill something like this.










It would have a different bit on it of course and to make the side intake have less dust coming in you can use some panty hose.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats what I used, just cover the inside components from metal dust.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

ohhhs I see, Cover the components? with what? Alrights thanks guy for the suggestions. I finally buying the card. I got a question, I'm about to buy this power supply: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817148022 and I think there's a fan on the top. uhm my computer doesn't have a hole in the top so I'm wondering if I just installed it without the whole. Would the power supply explode or die?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would be getting this PSU

Corsair 650w
$90
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

You can turn a PSU upside down right side up. My PSU is at the bottom of my case. Its the way it was designed and my fans point up. The holes in the back that allow the PSU to be screwed in are usually always reversible.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The part in the back with the holes to let the hot air out.
The picture of the PSU your looking at is upside down the fan points down and sucks air from inside the case through the PSU and exhausts out the back.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhhs So basically the part where I said it was top is the bottom. So the PSU takes in the air from the bottom and push it out from the back. Correct? So no matter how I turn the PSU it would still work?
And Mcninjaguy erm whats the difference between the blue one i posted up and the 650W one? Can you explain >> sorry I'm a amateur in this hehe


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have to position it so the fan is on the bottom just like the one you took out.

The difference in the 2 supplies is a lot of quality the Blue one doesn't have much.

From the third review on the page>


> Other Thoughts: I just installed it and I'm not sure it it's the PSU or my ability to install it but i heard flickering sounds (almost like electricity) and the next thing i know is my system shuts off and wouldn't come back on again for about a minute.


The guy got a dud but still rated it 4 eggs :4-dontkno I guess he liked the blue light an awful lot.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Corsair 650w specs*
single 12v rail @ 52amps
80%+ efficiency
rated to run at advertised @ 50C
input voltage 100v - 240v
5 year warranty

*APEVIA 680w*
Two 12v rails @ 22A and 24A (doesn't add up to Corsair, not even close)
70% efficiency
input voltage 115v - 230v
(don't know temps limit but it doesn't matter as its pretty bad compared to the Corsair)
1 year Warranty


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhs alrights thanks guys hehe so Corsair is the better brand ;] Oh uhm >> if I were to make a fan exhaust should it be 80mm or 120mm? Fast or slow? I'm thinking of installing that in the back


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

120mm slow will move the same air at less noise then a 80mm fast.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhh alrights sooo intake should be 80mm and 120mm is good for exhaust =]


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Either will work depending on what fits where ever possible I use 120mm for both intake and exhaust.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

refer to my post at post #5 for my setup. My computer stays very cool and I wouldn't use smaller than 120mm if it can be helped.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

ohhhs alrights I get u guys. :T Imma prolly measure first before buying it thank you very much guys!


----------

